
Large Scale Experimentation – Stitch Fix Algorithms Blog - bbischof
https://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/2020/07/07/large-scale-experimentation/
======
ericcolson
Great Insight. How much sample have I wasted in the past?

------
ericcolson
great insights. How much sample have i wasted in the past?

